# SAXBuilder



## Java-Kämpfer (11. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich möchte aus meiner bestehenden XML Datei die unterpunkte eines bestimmten Knoten in eine Liste einlesen.
Diese Liste allerdings dann in ein Array schreiben was mit der Methode toArray() gehen soll. Das Array ist dann aber vom Type Objekt. Und deshalb caste ich wieder auf Element [] um weiter mit der Methode getChild() arbeiten zu können. Aber genau beim Cast-versuch meckert der Compiler.

```
protected void perform(String konfig)
{
		Document		tDocument;			
                                Element		tRootElement;
		List		tList;
	                List 		tempList;
		Element[] 		t2terKnoten;


		try{
    	                       InputStream inputStream = new FileInputStream(konfig);
			try{
				tDocument = getSaxBuilder().build(inputStream);

				tRootElement = tDocument.getRootElement();
			
				tList = tRootElement.getChildren();
                                                                //hier liegt mein Problem:      
                                                                t2terKnoten = (Element[]) tList.toArray();
				tempList = t2terKnoten[0].getChildren("Parameter");
			}
			catch (JDOMException e) { 
					e.printStackTrace(); 
			}
		}
		catch (IOException e) { 
			e.printStackTrace(); 
		}
}
```


----------



## bygones (11. Mrz 2004)

```
t2terKnoten = (Element[]) tList.toArray(new Element[0]);
```
sollte gehen


----------



## Slava (11. Mrz 2004)

tDocument.getRootElement();
 diese methode habe ich in API überhaupt nicht gefunden.
es gibt eine tDocument.getRootElements():Element[];
was für ein Document hsst du?


----------

